

Y Combinator Q&A Session - New York edition - sachitgupta
http://anyvite.com/events/home/actsntagvl

======
sachitgupta
Really excited for this. I didn't apply for Startup School so this is a great
consolation. See you guys there!

EDIT: They're also going to be in Boston. Link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1769801>

------
danest
I really wish I could have gone to this, but I will be at school in upstate
New York. =(

